# Need to find home for 2 bunnies



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 2, 2013)

A friend of mine has 2 bunnies that he needs to rehome due to allergies in the Pittsburgh area. They are 4 y.o. neutered males bonded. They are strictly indoors. super friendly. One is an angora and the other a English spot lop. He has a cage and they have a big play area. He's really heart broken and wants to find a home with someone with bunny experience. Will post pics soon!!! thanks everyone!! spread the word!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope they find a home soon! It must be hard to be allergic to bunnies. 

ray:


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 2, 2013)

Has he tried allergy shots?


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 3, 2013)

It's actually his family that's horribly allergic! He's upset nobody comes over to visit because of the bunnies! dunno? I hope I can help and find a great home for them!!!


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 3, 2013)

Why are they strictly indoor rabbits? My family is allergic, so I keep mine outside!


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't know?? I guess it's his preference!! I'm just trying to help him out!!


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 3, 2013)

Are they allergic to the rabbit's themselves or the Timothy hay or other hay? So sorry he needs to find them another home. Wish something would workout so he could keep his beloved bunnies. If not, I hope he can find them a wonderful home. Thanks for helping him find another home for his bunnies.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm sorry I cant give you any answers!!! All I know is he needs to find a home soon!! It's my ex boyfriend's brother! He knew I had bunnies and thought I could help!!!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 5, 2013)

You scared me; I thought your were going to get rid of Dust bunny and Clyde! Soo relieved.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 5, 2013)

Haha Bunnylova4eva! When I saw the title of this thread I was afraid that you were trying to find a home for Dustbunny and Clyde too! I was soooo happy when I found out you wern't.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 5, 2013)

^I was thinking the same thing!! 

Best of luck finding a home for them.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 6, 2013)

I would never get rid of my baby boys!! we love them sooooo much!!! I just ordered fancy flooring and new hidey houses, tunnel, toys, and I'm going to start painting a mural on the wall for their new bunny room!!! I'm going to call it the bunny barn!! no more motorcycles and cars in our garage!! now it's a giant bunny playroom!!!


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 6, 2013)

Ooooooh, you need to post pix of all the new flooring, hidey houses & bunny goodies you bought for your buns! Oh, & we definitely need to see the mural when it is finished! Wow! Those buns are so lucky to have their playroom and all the great bunny stuff! Spoiled buns for sure! Of course, that's the way it should be! Oh, please post pix for us to see! I need more ideas for my buns! Of course, I will keep them away from the computer, I don't want them to get jealous & pack up to come move in with you! lol I'm still learning & trying to get all the good things to spoil my buns too!


----------

